# Can I keep my firemouth and convict cichlids with malawi?



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I currently have a 46 bow front with one female firemouth (I think) and one female convict cichlid. I have been wanted to upgrade for some time now and come Christmas I think I'm going to leap into at least a 100 gallon tank.
I have been doing a lot of research on cichlids and I have fell in love with Malawi cichlids.
I was wondering if I can do a Malawi tank and still keep my 2 cichlids. As you can imagine i have grown attached and don't want to let them go.
If this is not at all possible matter what. What are some nice colorful and vibrant setups i can run while keeping them?
Thanks in advance for your responses. I am new here and love the site and forums. Tons of great information.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, that standard answer is no, but there are ppl out there who have done it. Generally speaking, new world cichlids and malawi cichlids have much different water parameter and environmental requirements. When I was a kid a kept two jack dempseys and two malawi cichlids together in a 30G tank. It was not idea, but it worked.

My suggestion would be to keep the 45G and setup the new tank as malawi cichlid tank.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't have that option really. My girlfriend would kill me for one lol. Two I dont want to take care of two tanks and three I live in an apartment. 
So best bet is to get rid of them then? Anyone else agree / disagree.

I suppose I could just got for it, making the water mos suitable for the malawi and hoping the just make it lol


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

b Lurkn said:


> I don't have that option really. My girlfriend would kill me for one lol. Two I dont want to take care of two tanks and three I live in an apartment.
> So best bet is to get rid of them then? Anyone else agree / disagree.
> 
> I suppose I could just got for it, making the water mos suitable for the malawi and hoping the just make it lol


I live in an apt and have two tanks! Granted, one is a 10G, but I would like more! Taking care of two tanks isn't really that much worse than one. I do my water changes and cleanings on the same day and it only takes about 45 mins for both tanks! You could always get an opened bottom stand and put the 46 underneath the new one. 

If this is not an option you could try mixing them. Cons, FMs and malawis are all hardy fish. Just be sure to have a few plants for the NW cichlids and plenty of rocks fro the malawis.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the post I'll take that all into consideration. Say I keep my 46. Right now I'm letting 3 clown loachs grow up a but in there but once I get my new tank they will be relocated and all I will have in the 46 us the firemouth and convict. 
Obviously this would be a bit boring. Watt else could I throw in there Witt over craming it


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

b Lurkn said:


> Thanks for the post I'll take that all into consideration. Say I keep my 46. Right now I'm letting 3 clown loachs grow up a but in there but once I get my new tank they will be relocated and all I will have in the 46 us the firemouth and convict.
> Obviously this would be a bit boring. Watt else could I throw in there Witt over craming it


Not sure, maybe another con and FM. I'm not real familiar with NW cichlids so some one else will have to weight in on this one.


----------



## peterock44 (Jul 3, 2012)

if your going to upgrade to a 100 come christmas time, why dont you move your larger nw cichlids to that tank and do a nice breeding colony of saulosi in the 46. that way your nw's get more room and you can add to it as is appropriate. and you get to scratch your african itch with a beautiful dimorphic mbuna


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

i was just thinking that exact thing peter. the con and firemouth would greatly enjoy the new digs thats for sure. and then you could easily get some larger tetra schools (black skirts, black phantoms, lemons, etc) and maybe some cories in there too.


----------

